# 2013 Fuji Altamira CX 1.3



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I just backordered a 2013 Fuji Altamira CX 1.3 size 61cm and hopefully I'll take delivery of the bike in the next 2 weeks. In the meantime, since I'm pretty tall (6'2") I'm thinking about getting a crankset with longer crank arms.

I know the bike comes with a SRAM Force Carbon 36t-46t 175mm and the same crankset is also available in size 177.5mm

[1] Does anybody know whether the bike comes with a Standard (130BCD) or Compact (110BCD) crankset, so that I can order the same one? Neither the dealer nor the manufacturer could tell me for sure (!!!).

[2] Should I bother? The new crankset is about ~$300: is it worth replacing it? Any tall rider opinion?


Thanks,

---Mirco.


----------



## bc sparks (May 6, 2011)

The cranks are 110 bcd.

I'm 6'1" with pretty long legs. A couple of years ago I got some Campy Record 180 mm cranks. I fle tlike I could get more leverage on the pedals and tried to convince my self that I was putting out more power. I went back to 175 and realized that I could get a much more efficient pedal stroke with 175 and I was getting fatigued a lot faster in cross races with the 180 cranks. I've decided to stick with 175 mm cranks, but some like longer arms for cross. Katie Compton is 5'6" and rides a 52 cm bike with 175 mm cranks.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

36 inner ring = 110 bcd


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been looking at picking up the same bike! Have you ridden one or seen it in person? I'm curious what the weight of it is.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

alias33,

no I didn't get a chance to ride it. It's a 2013 model and there are no samples available yet.
I did a ton of research: the geometry is almost identical to the 2013 Ridley X-Fire, but with better components overall and a lower price.

I found a German site where they declare the 58cm to be 8.4kg.

---Mirco.

PS: Ended up ordering a 2012 SRAM Force GXP Compact crankset with 177.5mm cranks. Will see...


----------



## zippinveedub (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm 6'2" with a decently long leg length. I run 175mm on all my bikes and have never really wanted more.


----------



## bc sparks (May 6, 2011)

Mircolino said:


> the geometry is almost identical to the 2013 Ridley X-Fire, but with better components overall and a lower price.


I would say that those 2 bikes have very different geometry. The ridley has a higher bottom bracket, taller headtube. Those 2 things make a very big difference in how the bike rides.

But, of the 2, I'd pick the Fuji too.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, according to Ridley's web site the 2013 X-Fire has a 198mm head tube where the Fuji has a 200mm head tube. So Fuji headtube is 2mm longer. But you are right the ridley BB is 6mm higher.


----------



## bc sparks (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, I was looking at the geo for 56 and 58 frames. I wonder why Ridley goes from a 205 mm head tube on a 58 to a 198 mm HT on 60?


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

did you receive this bike yet? if so what are your thoughts and can you throw it on a scale for me?


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't. All sizes are in stock except of course for the 61 cm.
I was at the store the other day and they told me end of October, so hopefully just a few more days.
I'll be sure to post a picture of the bike hanging from the scale as soon as I get it.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Fuji rep is at most of the Mid-Atlantic CX races. He told me the bike was just shy of 19 pounds.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, here she is, in all her beauty! 

Size 61cm (XL) is 19.99lb with eggbeater 3 (278g) and carbon bottle cage (24g) which I'll obviously remove when I'm racing.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

That's not bad for a big bike.
Those wheels are hefty...you can shred some weight there


----------



## Babb915 (Nov 1, 2012)

The bike looks great I also have an almost !


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

awesome bike! I'm ordering mine on monday in a 58cm. Did your come with a carbon seat post? Whats the quality of the wheels? I was contemplating replacing them or maybe just beating them into a pulp then buying new ones, haha! Also is the finish more of a matte color? Can you see the carbon weave under it or is there a cosmetic layer? Sorry for all the questions, thats a really sexy bike!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuji did a nice job, that's a really good looking bike man.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

alias33 said:


> ? Whats the quality of the wheels? I was contemplating replacing them or maybe just beating them into a pulp then buying new ones, haha!


The wheels are lower end 29er wheels that weigh in around 2000 grams. I don't know how tough the are....but they should make good training wheels.There are plenty of options there to take at least a pound off.
I don't know what level of stuff the rest of the Oval stuff is ( seat post, stem ,bars)....there may be a lot of weight there...but maybe not.
With cross season passing the mid way point...I'm wondering if there will be a blow out on these and other models


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Front: 2.21lb (with skewer end rotor)
Rear: 3.32lb (with skewer, rotor and cassette)

I ordered a set of Mavic Crossmax SLR 29" and I'll use these as spare.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Seatpost is not carbon. When I have more money I'm thinking about a Ritchey WCS carbon but for now this will have to do 
Wheels are heavy but looks pretty solid (see my post above). I ordered a set of Mavic Crossmax SLR 29" and I'll use these for training/spare.
Frame finish is matte (really nice!) and no, you can't see the weaving.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Why the heavy Mavic mtb wheels?

And you might want to weigh your seatpost before you replace it. Oval has some nice stuff...but they do have some heavy stuff too.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at 1620 gr/set I wouldn't call them heavy 
I'm 185lb, so I want wheels with a good weight/durability ratio: I've been racing on them on my MTB for a few years now and they are fantastic! Still perfectly true and absolutely unbreakable.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

They are fairly strong....but expensive and not that light.
Take a look at Stans Iron Cross....half the price, lighter and plenty strong for cross ( if that's what you're using the bike for)
But....if you like the Mavics...the plus side is you have an extra set for your mtb


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

alias33 said:


> Can you see the carbon weave under it or is there a cosmetic layer?


Actually the carbon layup itself has a dull finish that is not very exciting so if you can see a carbon weave under the clear coat, that is typically indicative of a cosmetic layer.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

dang, 2500 grams for that wheel set?!? Those things are pigs!


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

with cassette, rotors and skewers... but yeah, they are pretty heavy!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

any ride reports on how it handles? Whats to love and what do you hate?


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

No racing yet, but I rode ~100 miles over the weekend. Overall I love the bike, frame is stiff and compliant and I like the Force gruppo. Perhaps I'm spoiled by my Magura, but the mechanical disc brakes are absolute crap in comparison. Front fork flexes a little too much and when I step on the pedals, the discs rubs a little, but I'm pretty heavy (185lb) so it's understandable.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Mircolino said:


> No racing yet, but I rode ~100 miles over the weekend. Overall I love the bike, frame is stiff and compliant and I like the Force gruppo. Perhaps I'm spoiled by my Magura, but the mechanical disc brakes are absolute crap in comparison. Front fork flexes a little too much and when I step on the pedals, the discs rubs a little, but I'm pretty heavy (185lb) so it's understandable.


The BB7's can be made to work well....aligning the calipers, cleaning the rotors and bedding in the pads is the big first step.
Spending some time playing with the pad adjusters will get them rub free.
But, yeah...they will never be as strong/easy to modulate as good hydros.

And a 185 lb guy on a 61cm bike is not heavy.:thumbsup:
This bike is on my short list....if the price comes down.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

With the Mavic Crossmax 29", she just lost almost a full pound, and in the right place 
And I love these wheels: strong, stiff and you can run them tubeless.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice. 
You didn't happen to weigh the seatpost or stem , did you? Oval used to make some good light stuff...don't know what got spec'd on this bike.


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Oval seatpost (31.6 x 350) + saddle are 510g. In comparison the Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost (31.6 x 400) + San Marco saddle I have on my MTB are exactly 100g lighter.
Overall Oval quality I have to say is so so: saddle left rail started coming loose and squeaking after the first ride! True that i was going to swap out the saddle anyway but still...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Oval used to be good stuff.
Fuji bought them....looks like it's just low end house brand stuff now.
Your bike has a 140 rear rotor, right?


----------



## Mircolino (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, rear rotor is 140mm. Bike with Mavic Crossmax wheels, Ritchey seatpost and Selle San Marco saddle is now exactly 18.9lb. Not bad for a 61cm.
First race Nov 18th!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

any updates on the bike and its performance?


----------

